
Examples of clean, legible fonts with download links - jwilliams
http://350designs.com/resources/photoshop/clean-font-showcase
======
kwamenum86
Clean and usable are great but what about web-friendly? All of the example
texts were images.

~~~
gry
Many you have to purchase; the whole web-friendly bit is an different thread.

Using tools like FLIR (AJAX-driven server-side image generation)
[<http://facelift.mawhorter.net/>] bite into legal grey area. If done right,
it won't expose the font file or curves, but that's still contentious.

The SIFr implementation does work to address legalities as well as FLIR. I
haven't kept up on it, so I can't speak definitives.

~~~
kwamenum86
That is cool but having an HTTP request for each bit of header text (which is
what happens if you use an image) would cause unnecessary lag. If you have the
bandwidth it doesn't matter I suppose.

------
truebosko
Looks like they are all free. Awesome

~~~
ii
Not all. Many (actually, the best) are commercial: Gill Sans, Helvetica Neue
etc.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. Luckily, those come with a lot of computers by default. And the free
fonts (Anivers and Fertigo and all the fonts by that developer) are great.

